# This is what I made with scraps of yarn...



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I had just scraps left, not half skeins...far less than that...so I made these yesterday. The very end of each color.... I did not want to waste the little scraps, I am wearing them right now, comfy and soft. After this, I will start another pair today..pouring down rain after I cut up a little kindling, I went right back indoors...it is wet wet wet out!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Those are adorable!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:grin:!
Those look very snuggly warm. Good job!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I love them!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

good job! I really like the colors.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I love them too, they do look toasty.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

lathermaker said:


> Those are adorable!


Thank you! I really did wonder at the colors together til I made them. 



hercsmama said:


> :grin:!
> Those look very snuggly warm. Good job!


Thank you! They are nice and warm!



sherry in Maine said:


> I love them!


Thank you, I love them too!



Woodpecker said:


> I love them too, they do look toasty.


Thanks Dreamy! They are so cozy and yes toasty..


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Love them Romy! The color choice is great!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That worked out really well! I like those colors together. I should start doing something like this with my leftover yarns. Great job!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Get Down with your bad self !!! Your just crankin' out the cool stuff ! LOVE it !!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

those look crocheted. 

Very neat.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Very nice, they look so warm!


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Great idea to use up all the bits that accumulate, and they are really cute.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Those are adorable! I love them are they crocheted?


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Very nice. Where did you find the pattern? Would LOVE to try making those!


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Love them


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

vicki in NW OH said:


> Great idea to use up all the bits that accumulate, and they are really cute.


Thank you! They were pretty fast to make too!



Becka03 said:


> Those are adorable! I love them are they crocheted?


Thank you, yes they are crocheted. 



raccoon breath said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!



cc-rider said:


> Very nice. Where did you find the pattern? Would LOVE to try making those!


I found a pattern on Youtube and then adjusted it for me. You have to either use thicker yarn on the heels or change the stitches. 



Shazza said:


> Love them


Thank you! I made another pair of cream and light tan ones this week and started some others.... Gosh it is so nice to wear them too!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Love them Romy! The color choice is great!


Thank you! Well it was an accident, that is what I had left! I am just about out of yarn now. 



Marchwind said:


> That worked out really well! I like those colors together. I should start doing something like this with my leftover yarns. Great job!


Thank you, I do recommend making them... I didn't think they would be so easy!



Miz Mary said:


> Get Down with your bad self !!! Your just crankin' out the cool stuff ! LOVE it !!


Why Thank you Miz Mary, I just feel spoiled now...hat, scarf, head band, socks, booties...love these little projects. My daughter loved the baby hat I made her for her upcoming daughter. 



AngieM2 said:


> those look crocheted.
> 
> Very neat.


Thank you Angie! I so admire your work, yes crocheted. I do know how to knit but I am kind a crochet gal. 



Candy said:


> Very nice, they look so warm!


Thank you, they are surprisingly very warm! The yarns were wool blends, higher content on the blue.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

They are great! Please post a link - I am gearing myself up to try some socks.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Otter said:


> They are great! Please post a link - I am gearing myself up to try some socks.


Ok this link has several parts but will take a new crocheter right through every step. I have done some variations on mine so far, including thicker yarn for the heels, different yarn for the body of the sock as all I had was two ply. I had to use a smaller needle also. If you follow her instructions and use regular three ply yarn, it will work. If you use thinner yarn, adjust down your needle size and check your stitch sizes for your foot size. The first row of stitches, I did 8, which doubles on the second row to 16, which doubles on the third row to 32. I then added in 4 more stitches in the fourth row, spreading those out evenly to increase my stitches to 36. I needed to get to 18 when I flattened the sock in half for the other steps to accommodate my heel size and the width of my foot with the thinner yarn. You will want to try on your sock through the steps to make it fit correctly, as in how long to get to where you start the heel and how many of the stitches used to make the heel before getting to the ankle. It is not like using the stretchy yarns, you have to be careful to get them to fit your own foot with your count and trying them on as you go. My foot is a slender 8. I get the best results by making two socks at once. I do the toe on one, the toe on the other, then alternate between them to do the other rows. This makes a very nice matching pair.  I have extra needles now that I went through my craft boxes... it sure makes it easy to do and attach a ball of yarn to each needle. I will have 9 pairs of these done by this week. I started making them about 3 weeks ago with my other little things I crocheted. She has posted all 9 parts of her instructions and you can go fast if you want. It is easy to do color changes and you could add other stitches for texture changes once you do it..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeotZqPB__U[/ame]


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Hubby took the ferry off the island to shop and...he stopped at a junk store...He found me two skeins of yarn. Hurray! Not sure what he will come home with but I am pleased!

The benefit of making the socks is....if you have never worn them...you will soon find out why folks are willing to pay so much to buy them! Yet you will enjoy making them plus the cost is very low depending on your yarn cost. My niece came to visit and had a pair of socks she was knitting. They were an intricate pattern but took her so long to make and the special sock yarn she used cost her $30 to make them!!! Yes, they are beautiful. My socks of scrap yarn...well the cost was not much out of those 3 for a $1 skeins I had from so long ago.. I figured out they cost me about .50 of past money spent to make the pair...LOL


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

romysbaskets said:


> Hubby took the ferry off the island to shop and...he stopped at a junk store...He found me two skeins of yarn.
> 
> My socks of scrap yarn.


Hurrrah for junk store finds!! Every once in a while you can get some really nice yarn that way. 

One of my funnest socks was made using odds and ends of sock yarn ... using the Mojo Sock pattern. Here is how mine turned out.


----------

